# JTextField unsichtbar machen



## piu_96 (22. Jun 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei mir mit Hilfe eines Youtube Tutorials die GUI Programmierung mit Hilfe von Swing bei zubringen.

Steh vor meiner mündlichen Prüfung und brauch Hilfe!

Das Problem liegt bei dem JTextField, ich programmier wie gezeigt, es bleibt aber nach dem Klicken des Buttons immer noch stehen, was ich nicht will. Wie bekomm ich das nach dem klicken weg? 

Hier der dazugehörige Quellcode

```
package paketGUI;

import java.awt.Font;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class MeinJFrame extends JFrame {
    
    JLabel text;
    JButton button;
    JTextField geschlecht;
    
    public MeinJFrame()
    {    
    
    setSize(500, 500);
    setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    setLocationRelativeTo(null);
    setTitle("Laufleistungsumrechner");
    setLayout(null);
    
    text = new JLabel ("Bitte füllen Sie folgende Felder korrekt aus:");
    text.setBounds(10, 10, 500, 25);
    Font schrift = new Font("Arial", Font.BOLD, 15);
    text.setFont(schrift);
    add(text);
    
    geschlecht = new JTextField ();
    geschlecht.setBounds(10, 15, 50, 15);
    add(geschlecht);
    
    button = new JButton ("Berechnen");
    button.setBounds(350, 400, 100, 25);
    button.addActionListener(new MeinListener(text));
    add(button);
    

    setVisible(true);
    }
}
```

Vielen lieben Dank im Vorraus! :**


----------



## Robinson97 (22. Jun 2015)

In die Methode des Buttons musst du 
	
	
	
	





```
geschlecht.setVisible(false);
```
 reinschreiben oder falls das nicht geht zeig mal die Methode des Buttons !


----------



## piu_96 (22. Jun 2015)

Hat geklappt, bzw. habs hinbekommen 
 Vielen lieben Dank!


----------

